# Stoke ferry station..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 3, 2016)

After visiting gedney and postland station.i had the urge to see another one.so a little while back I made the trip to this one on the edge of Norfolk.internally it's not a patch on gedney.but there are five buildings here.which are very overgrown.the main station building and a more modern building next to it are very modern inside.there is another building to the side of that which was quite decayed.but the stairs were all missing so could not get up there.then there was two goods sheds.the station was part of a seven mile terminus from the Denver line.it opened in 1882 and the station shut to passengers in 1930 but continued for freight use until 1982 when it shut down altogether.a nice hours explore this one.


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2016)

Very nice as always. Great externals.


----------



## smiler (Jun 3, 2016)

Can't argue with Krela's comments Mikey, they are outstanding, I tried taking two images and merging em, didn't work and it gave me headache, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 3, 2016)

Lots to see there. Good fond Mikeymutt.


----------



## degenerate (Jun 5, 2016)

Real nice Mikey, cool little place


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2016)

What a beauty! Smashing images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chelseaboi1981 (Jun 28, 2016)

Amazing pictures. Brings back some memories of my mid teens this place. My sister and brother in law used to live in the right hand side dwelling in picture 4, i think they were old station master houses, not that you can tell what it was now. The other buildings were converted into offices for "geoff allen" timber merchants after the railway shut down. The shed were obviously the cutting sheds etc. Did you manage to get inside the two dwellings? i was wondering if picture 3 might of been inside one?. Cant believe how overgrown the place has become in 15 years.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you for the extra info.I really enjoyed reading that.I did go in every building.I presume the residential bits are the ones to the far right of the station from the road.the stairs had Falkenham apart in there


----------



## chelseaboi1981 (Jun 28, 2016)

yes you are correct, far right buildings were 2 residential properties, and after a quick chat with my sister, pictures 2 and 3 are indeed inside her old house. The place was pretty structurally insecure when they were living there in the late 90s which is why they moved. Surprisingly a family with young children were allowed to move in there after they left but they were only there for about a year or so before the wood yard closed down and the building condemned.

Many thanks once again for this picture set, top class work.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 28, 2016)

Amd thank you for your kind comments and glad it prob evoked some very fond memories for you ☺


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow, nature is sure nomming that place up! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

